# APC ES500 Battery Replacement



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is my UPS

The battery on my ups died. since it producing a constant beep with flickering power light. based on the user guide it said that that message means that, the battery has failed the test. and it needs to be replaced.

its already out of warranty so the only option is to replace the battery. I opened the UPS and found the lead acid battery. it indicate that its a *12V 7Ah lead acid battery*.

its has a *cycle use of 14.4-15.0 V* and *standby use of 13.5-13.8*

my question is what part should i look in order to pick the right battery. i was wondering if i can get a battery with a larger current per hour compared to this one or should i find a perfect spec that is equal to this battery?

thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have gotten UPS replacement batteries at a Interstate Battery store.
UPS's are pretty cheap now so you might consider replacing yours.


----------



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

I was considering that but it's a waste to throw a 2 year old UPS with only a bad battery.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That would be your decision. If your certain the battery is faulty and you want to replace it check with battery suppliers for a replacement. Have you tried contacting APC?


----------



## TonyDigital (Oct 26, 2009)

You should go and buy yourself a 12v 7ah battery, hopefully made by a reliable producer to ensure proper functionality. Once you buy the battery, just replace it in to the unit and you'd have a unit that's good as new. There's no advantage to throwing it away and buying a new one. APC UPS's have no moving parts inside and rarely break. Save the money, replace the battery.

Make sure the battery is a 12v 7ah or a 9ah (if you want a bit more strength) and have the same physical dimensions. That way it fits back in the unit.


----------

